# Fun Halloween Thread! What are your favourite Horror movies?



## The Bluestocking (Oct 15, 2016)

It's October and there have been Horror movie lists galore popping up in the social media feeds and pop culture/geek websites.

So what are YOUR favourite or recommended Horror movies from any Horror sub-genre (haunted house, paranormal, supernatural, slasher, classic ghost stories etc)?

Off the top of my head, mine are:

The Others - superb ghost story!
The Innocents - classic adaptation of THE TURN OF THE SCREW
James Wan's THE CONJURING series (thus far).
Lights Out - efficient and lean horror movie about what a murderous soul that thrives in the dark


----------



## Rodders (Oct 15, 2016)

John Carpenter's The Thing

Dawn of the Dead (the remake)

I watched film a few years ago that I really enjoyed. It was called Ghost Ship.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 16, 2016)

*Quatermass and the Pit*.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 16, 2016)

Session 9
Poltergeist (original)
Paranormal Activity 1-3
Mr Jones
The Banshee Chapter
The Blair Witch Project
The Haunting (original)
The Mist
The Conjuring
In the Mouth of Madness
Skinwalker Ranch
The Borderlands
Troll Hunter
The Ring
Not...
Anything with 'Insidious' in the title. 
Pretty much any remake (apart from Little Shop of Horrors and Ring)

pH


----------



## J-Sun (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm not  horror movie fan so the ones that I do like are kind of weird. (I like dark creepy strange stuff more than outright horror.) I'm a fan of the 30s Universal flicks, with *Frankenstein* being my favorite. I'm a fan of Val Lewton 40s RKO flicks with *Cat People, The Seventh Victim,* and *The Body Snatcher* probably being my favorites. Then, while I've never read any King to speak of, I love *Christine*. And some of *Tim Burton*'s movies are in the horror ballpark and I like most of those.

Of the stuff already mentioned on this thread, I'm familiar with almost none of it. For one exception, I prefer the story version to either movie versions of _The Thing_ but actually prefer the Hawks movie to the Carpenter despite it having little to do with the story. Like I say, kinda weird.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Oct 19, 2016)

Phyrebrat said:


> Session 9
> Poltergeist (original)
> Paranormal Activity 1-3
> Mr Jones
> ...



The original POLTERGEIST is definitely a classic!


----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 19, 2016)

I Hate Slasher movies, am sick to death (so to speak) of Zombies and, worse, i dislike movies that take cheap shots of *Suddenness* to make the viewer Jump.  Not because I get scared; it's just that that sort of trick seems lazy to me.

Hmmm... I'm having a tough time thinking up Horror movies I liked. _* End Of Days*_ comes to mind.  Then, Maybe, Little Nicki.

I just watched Vincent Price doing an obscure Poe adaptation: _The Tomb of Ligeia_. (1964)

  Vincent Price, voice and mien,  is the quintessential  Poe character; but I kept hearing a Muppet saying, "I am your host, Vincent Twice -- Vincent Twice."


----------



## dask (Oct 19, 2016)

Frankenstein - Karloff
Dracula - Lugosi
The Wolf Man - Chaney, Jr.
The Haunting - 1963
The Exorcist
The Horror Of Dracula - Hammer Films
The Omen
King Kong - Willis H. O'Brien
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre - Tobe Hooper


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 21, 2016)

Here's a few.......(no order)


The Night Stalker (Kolchak movie)
Phantasm
Ernest: Scared Stupid
The Brides of Blood
Zombie 2
The Manster
Beast of Blood
The Ghost and Mr Chicken
Nightbreed
Grave of the Vampire
Batman Forever
The Evil Dead - (original)
Prophecy: the Monster Movie
Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein
Taste the Blood of Dracula
Basket Case 2
Munster, Go Home!
Creepshow
Track of the Vampire
Transylvania 6-5000
Evil Dead 2: Dead by Dawn
Live and Let Die (James Bond)
Black Magic with Buddha
Elvira: Mistress of the Dark
Suspiria


----------



## Harpo (Oct 31, 2021)

As it’s Halloween, I am reviving this thread.

My favourites are monster films, such as the old Harryhausen classics or Gojira.
Best of all are the fun-trash copylikes such as those films made by Asylum films, of which my number one favourite has to be Megapython Vs Gatoroid.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 31, 2021)

*House of Wax *1953
*Dracula *1958
*The Four Skulls of Jonathan Drake *1959
*Tales From The Crypt*  1972
*Alien *1979 
*Hell Night* 1981 
*Night of the Creeps* 1986 
*In the Mouth of Madness * 1994


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 31, 2021)

Do *Alien* and *The Shining* count? They're the best horror films I can think of.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 31, 2021)

Toby Frost said:


> Do *Alien* and *The Shining* count? They're the best horror films I can think of.



Yes.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 31, 2021)

Christine, Salem’s Lot and The Shining are right up there for me. I also enjoyed Event Horizon and Pandorum.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 31, 2021)

The Thing
Prince of Darkness
Hellraiser
The Exorcist
The Omen
Halloween
Friday the 13th
Alien


----------



## Rodders (Oct 31, 2021)

Alien and The Omen. I forgot about them.

Rosemary’s Baby is on tonight. I haven’t seen it and hear its very good.


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 31, 2021)

_This month I've seen......._

*V/H/S/2* (2013) Anthology of mystery, horror and gore!

*Dr Jekyll vs The Werewolf* (1972) Weird and disturbing horror tale.

*C.H.U.D.* (1984) Mutants from the sewers. A cult classic with an awesome soundtrack for atmosphere.

*Disney's Halloween Treat* (1982) Fun collection of creepy and cool bits from Disney's best. I watched it twice.

*The 13th Warrior* (1999) Awesome period flick with Vikings vs cannibals, which was inspired by a true story.

*Split Second* (1992) A ritualistic creature is murdering people in this fantastic action flick set in the near future, in London.

*Blood Bath* (1966) Artist by day, vampire by night. Eerie cult classic.

*It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown* (1966) Wonderful Peanuts holiday classic.

*Creepshow 2* (1987) Not bad anthology of horror.

*Phantasm* (1979) A unique horror movie that is a creepy cool cult classic. An excellent soundtrack adds a haunting atmosphere.

*The Night Stalker *(1972) News reporter vs vampire! A TV cult classic.


----------

